# what color



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

I was looking at a site and came across this picture and was wondering what color you would call it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im going with mosaic,?? or tiger gizzle??, at first I was thinking almond, he sure is a flashy bird! another look, Im going to change my guess to just grizzle, perhaps it is a "tiger" pattern??? no almond......ahhhhhhh


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hes an Almond...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I would call that color CONFUSED


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

maybe qualmond?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Almond or Qualmond. I don't really know the difference  You don't see a whole lot of good racers that color.

What site was it?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! That's a nice looking Almond cock. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* The bird in question is an ALMOND*GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

george simon said:


> * The bird in question is an ALMOND*GEORGE


Yeah!...you tell them george! LOL....


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I don't get any of this color stuff. Does anyone have a good website on pigeon colors?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have this whole site printed off (lots of paper. shhhh don't tell the town manager I used the paper in my dad's office  )
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html

This one is good too:
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I have this whole site printed off (lots of paper. shhhh don't tell the town manager I used the paper in my dad's office  )
> http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html
> 
> This one is good too:
> http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/


oh, thanks.


----------



## Qatar (Dec 30, 2008)

classic almond or red almond


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

*almond*


----------



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Classic almond is n it?


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

looks like a *tortoise* shell to me


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Tortoise shell is a combination of grizzle and bronze. The bird in question is an almond, which isn't the same


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm fairly sure it isn't a classical almond. But another form.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

james fillbrook said:


> *almond*


why are you mad it is an almond


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing myself, spirit wings...


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

> Tortoise shell is a combination of grizzle and bronze.


I was told that tortoise is any bird which has black white and red, which are all on the same feather. I have both almonds and torts....or at least I thought I did....now I really dont know.


?????


----------

